# Saw Horses - or - alternative?



## Eastern (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I need the ablilty set-up my woodworking in the back yard -router table, portable table saw,miter saw etc.

What mobile work platform tool do you guys recommend? The lighter the better…..and space saving is nice to have too.

I've seen the various plastic collapsable saw horses and products like the jawhorse etc. I don't know what's junk and might be dangerous and what is okay.

Thanks for all the help on everything so far….


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I used the plastic saw horse when I was doing handyman work. They were light, but cheaply made. They did not last more than a month or two. A saw horse with a way to clamp 2x across with plywood work surface is hard to beat. You can make it almost any size you want. Look for a knock down saw horse plan and go from there.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Have you seen Ron Paulk's workbenches? I think one of them would likely fit the bill very well. There are several Lumberjocks who have built Paulk workbenches, as well, if you do a site search.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had the plastic ones. I recommend to skip that. There are several designs her for mobile or collapsible work stations. Do a search here and find something that works for you.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha ha. JayT is a faster typer than I am. :-(
Something like the tables Ron Paulk builds would do just about anything you could ask for. I used his ideas when I built my miter saw station.

Make one that fits your needs and storage.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

B&D Workmate.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

While I haven't built them yet, I plan to make a pair of these










Lots of attachment ideas on his homepage here


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Bob Lang's shop box system might fit your needs.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I use this set up for breaking down sheet goods and a portable router station it's nothing more than some notched 2×4s that when slide together form a grid so you can easily rip or cross cut it also allows you the ability to clamp work down.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you, doing all my at-home work outdoors. My problem with portable sawhorses and stands, is that they are not stable and takes too much setup time. Eventually, I build an outdoor bench which stays under my deck using PT lumber and deck piers.

That bench was built in a day and has served me well. I treat the top as a sacrificial top, allowing me to clamp a straight edge across for cross-cuts. I'll post a project in the next day or two…


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip033100sn.html

I used this for a while until I built my bench. It still gets used now to break down sheet goods. It lays flat against the wall and takes up minimal space


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

For now I have a partial sheet of 1/2" OSB that I throw on top of a lightweight square steel tube frame that was part of the packaging for my neighbor's table saw. It's really quick and easy to set up, though it would be nice if the top were a little more lightweight.

Just the other day I bought a used Black & Decker WorkMate which I think will come in handy for working with smaller pieces.

I also have some cheap plastic sawhorses and they've held up better than I expected. But I hate the time and effort associated with setting up a typical sawhorse work table. You have to set up the sawhorses, put your sacrificial 2×4s across, then assemble your grid or put a sheet of plywood on top. The more parts there are, the more trips you have to make back and forth.

You'll be happiest if you have something that you can assemble and disassemble in a matter of seconds without a lot of heavy lifting or trips back and forth to your garage.

I had wanted a work support that expands like a bag chair for quite a while, then a few months ago I ran across the Centipede Sawhorse. I'm thinking about getting one when they come off backorder, but I could also see someone making their own from conduit, or just trying to accomplish the same thing with some cheap bag chairs.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been racking my brain. There has to be a better way to set up a temporary cutting station to break down sheet goods. You guys are right about set up/tear down time. I am give out before I even start.

My problem is I don't have wall space to store anything of any size.

Recently, I worked out of the back of my truck, but it is higher than my saw horses! :-( Just a regular 1/2 ton 2009 Chevy.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

If you're just breaking down sheet goods, a common solution is to throw a sheet of XPS foam down on a flat surface (e.g., a concrete driveway) and drop your sheet of plywood on top of that. The downsides are that clamping a straightedge guide in place is more difficult and you have to crawl around to make your cuts.

Self-contained things on wheels are always nice for quick setup and teardown. I can't find it right now but a while back I saw a mini workbench that someone designed to pack up onto a dolly (more specifically, I think it was a Festool systainer dolly, but any dolly or rolling tool stand could work). The mobile workbench itself might have been a variation on Ron Paulk's workbench design that everyone loves.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

In my case, Rob, working on the ground is out of the question. Bad knees will do that to ya. I do have foam that I use and cut the sheets with a track saw. I like higtron's cutting station. I might have to break down and cobble one up like that. UGH. My saw horses aren't that wide. Might have to modify it somewhat.


----------



## Eastern (Jun 6, 2014)

Lots of great input from guys with tons of experience - thanks.

I read all the posts and will look into each idea and see what fits.

Thanks again…
------------------------------------------------------
OFF TOPIC - MT Stringer - Is that a 300mm 2.8 in the photo?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"OFF TOPIC - MT Stringer - Is that a 300mm 2.8 in the photo?"

Yes sir, it is.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I second - and third - a B&D Workmate. I have three.


----------



## Fish22 (Nov 16, 2009)

For breaking down sheets, I use 4 saw horses and some ridgid foam panels. I usually use my Festool TS55 and the foam helps with dust collection. One of the best worktables I have found is the Keter worktables. They are easy to set up, strong and folds up extremely compact. Plus the have integrated clamps. You can buy them at Costco.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have the plastic saw horses that I got cheap at a close-out store. They won't support a lot of weight. A take-down set of sawhorses seem to be a good bet.


----------



## Eastern (Jun 6, 2014)

Has anybody used Trojan Tools saw horses?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.blumtool.com/pages/benchhorse2.htm


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This is the one to look at: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96307


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a sawhorse design that I have been using for years. The top is wide enough that I can place a miter saw on top. With the splayed legs, they are incredibly sturdy and stable. With my bad back, I made a similar pair of horses that are 48" tall.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been using one of these for the past year or so. It provides a good size, sturdy work table that sets up and collapses very quickly. It also works well as a portable stand for my miter saw. I haven't needed the vise yet so I haven't tried it but it doesn't give me a lot of confidence.


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a thought if you own a trailer, using Higtron's idea, notch 4 or 5 2xs to sit on your trailers side rails and WA-LA, a mobile work station.


----------



## Beard (Dec 24, 2013)

I build the shopdog they are very nice but, If you buy box store 2×4 I recommend you re mill them.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I do all my work outdoors,
I build a bench and mounted it on pads with adjustable feet. the actual bench top is not fixed and the insert is replaceable, its covered by a minature pitched roof to extend its servicability.

the weather will eventually destroy it so it can be replaced easly, if its of interest I can do a photo shoot for you.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is the set that I cut out the material to build this morning. I'll post pictures when finished.
http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Technically, this IS portable:










Link

Just a thought.

Greg


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a set of those roller stands from sears but when I need to break down sheet goods or sheet rock or anything big or heavy, My Go To "sawhorse" is my utility trailer. I can toss boards, pipe, sheets or whatever across it and clamp it down for cutting and routing at a comfy height in a safe manner that is also dust problem free since i'm outside.

At the other corner of my garage opening is a small stack of old pallets my grizzly tools came on. LOL some of my neighbors must think i'm very tacky for leaving them there to rot so to speak. The one on the top was a solid sheet of some kind of ply. Anway it makes a nice place to take things to sand or paint.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

A recent WoodNet Forums post.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=6771685&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Eastern, welcome to Lumber Jocks. When you have time you might want to work a bit on your home page. Picture, general location and some name are helpful items for readers.

As to temporary work benches I would recommend a couple of identical large plastic garbage cans. Set on a flat surface they can be used to break down plywood pieces, so the two pieces will balance. A router through a board can set on top of the can. The more full of scraps the cans become…the more stable they are.

Of course plastic cans are not the answer for pounding and a vise, but for cutting, painting, light assembly and routing they are light, quick, easy, stackable, and can be used as garbage cans for the shop when they are not a work bench.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

How about building a couple of carts with large pneumatic tires, on lockable wheels, to mount your tools to ? You could station them a certain distance apart and attach a prepared surface between them as a work table. Whenever you need to process sheet goods you could always drag out the sawhorses.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> I have been racking my brain. There has to be a better way to set up a temporary cutting station to break down sheet goods. You guys are right about set up/tear down time. I am give out before I even start.
> 
> My problem is I don t have wall space to store anything of any size.
> 
> ...


Here is what I do for sheet goods. I use a Expanded Polystyrene Foam Board Insulation (Common: 2-in x 4-ft x 8-ft; Actual: 2-in x 4-ft x 8-ft). It's about 25 bucks a sheet but it will last forever. I lay it on the floor put my ply on top and use my tracksaw to cut it up. Set your blade to go slightly into the board. Works great and no heavy lifting onto a ts and wrestling it. You can walk on it it will stand up to the abuse and it works great. When done, lean it against the wall, and it weighs nothing. I've not muscled a ply sheet onto my TS in forever. Take care.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is a set of saw horses I built this week. Inspiration came from Steve Ramsey of Mere mortals woodworking. These fold up for easy storage.


----------

